# Where Are The Eco-Drives? Post Some Pictures



## watchman19 (Dec 16, 2010)

I have a Seiko Orange and Black Monster, I am a Seiko man however with all due respect to my Seikos and Seiko Collectors can we also see some Eco Drives?

View attachment 412593
View attachment 412594
View attachment 412595
View attachment 412596


----------



## trinity027 (Feb 11, 2006)

Heres a few for you...


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

:-!Cal. 2100


----------



## nhoJ (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## watchman19 (Dec 16, 2010)

View attachment 413079


----------



## Alex ate14 (Feb 16, 2010)

Eco-drive 8651



















And the G900 minute repeater:




























And finally it's Spring!


----------



## Back (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## watchman19 (Dec 16, 2010)

Back said:


> View attachment 413086
> View attachment 413087


Very nice, what model is yours, my model is BL 5315-50E


----------



## Back (Mar 2, 2009)

watchman19 said:


> Very nice, what model is yours, my model is BL 5315-50E


Mine is the *BL5251-51L*


----------



## PH68 (Nov 12, 2010)

BJ9130.
It's now my only watch.


----------



## Olegis (Oct 17, 2010)

nhoJ said:


>


Please tell me the model of this watch


----------



## lateasusual (Sep 29, 2010)

Bm6400



olegis said:


> please tell me the model of this watch


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## eskerbillion (Jan 26, 2009)

Here's my Clodhopper SST:


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

300m diver










lume that lasts all night. Doesn't 'bloom' like Seiko's lumibrite, but is steady Freddy all night.


----------



## brett kenny (Aug 4, 2009)

you asked for it mate!:-d






















































































































cheers


----------



## Noobie (Jan 27, 2011)

PH68 said:


> BJ9130.
> It's now my only watch.


Where is this photo taken? Scotland?


----------



## baserock love (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh wow, i love it. A diver is for sure my next watch. What is the model?

I'll also post pictures of my new/first eco drive tomorrow.


----------



## Back (Mar 2, 2009)

brett kenny said:


>


Very good looking |>|>


----------



## Pakubear (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## Olegis (Oct 17, 2010)

lateasusual said:


> Bm6400


 Thanks ! It's very "my cup of tea"


----------



## watchman19 (Dec 16, 2010)

This is turning out to be a nice thread, I wonder why Eco drives didn't have their own thread for posting pics before. They are all nice watches.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

watchman19 said:


> This is turning out to be a nice thread, I wonder why Eco drives didn't have their own thread for posting pics before. They are all nice watches.


Yes I agree! I used to be a Seiko-only person but now that I have seen the light (pardon the pun) on the Eco-Drives...I can only drool and pray that my wallet won't suffer even more...


----------



## Back (Mar 2, 2009)

Agree x2

First budget divers that I discovered was Seiko, but after not having been "stuck" with one particular model my eyes turned to Citizen and I have not looked back since

Keep the good looking models coming


----------



## Back (Mar 2, 2009)

Just thought I should add two models that are looking so good that they might join my collection :think:






&







BJ7065-06E & AT0815-51E​


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

Only one i have so far,oh 2 thumbs up to Brett,what a hell of a Eco collection..


----------



## Back (Mar 2, 2009)

mikeynd said:


> ...oh 2 thumbs up to Brett,what a hell of a Eco collection..


Indeed, it's disgusting :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Hixburg (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## watchman19 (Dec 16, 2010)

Eco Drive needed a thread like this long a go, all beautiful time pieces...I wonder why it never got started?


----------



## watchman19 (Dec 16, 2010)

Don't get me wrong..I love my Monsters and I am a Seiko man but I would like to see the this thread give the Monster thread a run for its money. i know it's a new thread. I also know there are a hell out of alot more Ecos out there!! I am sure the Ecos have been around a little longer the Monsters if I am wrong please let me know.


----------



## watchman19 (Dec 16, 2010)

My eco at night:

View attachment 413645


----------



## watchman19 (Dec 16, 2010)

Back said:


> Just thought I should add two models that are looking so good that they might join my collection :think:
> View attachment 413628
> &
> View attachment 413629
> ...


GMT has a real nice look to it


----------



## nhoJ (Mar 14, 2008)

Olegis said:


> Please tell me the model of this watch


BM6400 on a Hirsch Liberty.

Here's a little review I put together.

Jikan Watch Blog: Citizen BM6400 -- Citizen's Field Watch


----------



## nhoJ (Mar 14, 2008)

brett kenny said:


> you asked for it mate!:-d
> 
> ...
> 
> cheers


brett kenny FTW!


----------



## nhoJ (Mar 14, 2008)

baserock love said:


> View attachment 413443
> Oh wow, i love it. A diver is for sure my next watch. What is the model?
> 
> I'll also post pictures of my new/first eco drive tomorrow.


I believe this model is BN0055-53E. Run some google searches on Citizen carbon fiber diver and you will find more info. Unfortunately this basic analogue model was quickly discontinued but you can still find it around. Very chunky case/bracelet. Dial, hands and bezel are really nice. There are two other models....one with the U600 like the Skyhawk AT and another with analogue subdials like the Aqualand.


----------



## brett kenny (Aug 4, 2009)

Back said:


> Very good looking |>|>


thanks mate, much appreciated


----------



## brett kenny (Aug 4, 2009)

nhoJ said:


> brett kenny FTW!


lol John, thanks bud but its never been close to any competition for me. since finding this place over 3 years ago, its just been an awesome, wild journey first learning as much as i could and generally just being opened up to a whole world of japanese watches, citizen in particular, i never knew existed. and if i may use a lame pun, its been a well lit journey with the growing ecodrive family:-d

btw, loving the expose of all the drool worthy stuff being shown here, good thread!


----------



## brett kenny (Aug 4, 2009)

mikeynd said:


> Only one i have so far,oh 2 thumbs up to Brett,what a hell of a Eco collection..


cheers mikey, i havent forgotten the awesome contribution you made to the family about a year ago, thanks mate

i loved your collection back in the day, lol, good to see your back on the train again!


----------



## brett kenny (Aug 4, 2009)

nhoJ said:


> I believe this model is BN0055-53E. Run some google searches on Citizen carbon fiber diver and you will find more info. Unfortunately this basic analogue model was quickly discontinued but you can still find it around. Very chunky case/bracelet. Dial, hands and bezel are really nice. There are two other models....one with the U600 like the Skyhawk AT and another with analogue subdials like the Aqualand.


my version is the titanium BN0065-55E. if you ask me, with a watch this size the ti makes a huuuge difference...light as a feather

as others have said, they were only on the market for a very short time about a year and a half ago, noone seems to know why they were discontinued so quick?? it wasnt sales corz i remember an AD here telling us it was one of his best sellers the whole time it was available.


----------



## ModestGP (Jul 15, 2008)

The top one in the bunch of three isn't a Eco-Drive... but it's a Citizen, so what the heck!

Edited with some better pics:


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Back said:


> Just thought I should add two models that are looking so good that they might join my collection :think:
> View attachment 413628
> &
> View attachment 413629
> ...


Dangit...I shouldn't have opened this thread...my wallet is going to hate me.

Here's my pic


----------



## hyunbina (Feb 14, 2010)

BM8475-00E


----------



## neveronmonday (May 15, 2007)

How about a few more...

Model BM8420-52A










Model BM7100-59E


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Apr 3, 2008)

Here's a BM6400 lume shot. Incidentally I no longer have the watch, but there are pics of it in this thread...lol. (As green as the lume may appear in this shot, it is a super bright blue)










And my personal favorite Eco-Drive (and my favorite watch in general), the Skyhawk AT:


----------



## acello27 (Sep 4, 2009)

Just got this cool one.


----------



## watchman19 (Dec 16, 2010)

View attachment 414156


----------



## Noobie (Jan 27, 2011)

An AT0127-11 which I currently have up FSOT:


----------



## Mitch100 (Jul 3, 2007)

Here are mine.

All full DLC.
































































Mitch


----------



## watchman19 (Dec 16, 2010)

Mitch100 said:


> Here are mine.
> 
> All full DLC.
> 
> ...


----------



## sharper (Nov 3, 2009)

Let me join in on the fun!


----------



## lateasusual (Sep 29, 2010)

Wish I could pull off the 48 mm on that watch. Alas, I can't. Been admiring it for a long time.



Pakubear said:


>


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Some sweet pics indeed.


----------



## RGNY (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Mitch100 (Jul 3, 2007)

watchman19 said:


> [Very nice with the orange backlight, what model is that?


That is the Attesa ATV53-2834

Mitch


----------



## knotlover (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## watchman19 (Dec 16, 2010)

keep'em coming boys


----------



## led zeppelin (Apr 2, 2011)

Here is my daily watch. Citizen BM8400-50L

http://s141247488.onlinehome.us/watch/watch1.jpg

http://s141247488.onlinehome.us/watch/watch2.jpg


----------



## sappyg (Jan 5, 2010)

Best I can do ATM. Same watch, four different straps.


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

I only have these two...


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Apr 3, 2008)

Mitch100 said:


>


Wow. What model is this? Is it really fully DLC?


----------



## daffie (Oct 28, 2010)

brett kenny said:


> you asked for it mate!:-d
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great collection! Just wanted to ask you the model nrs on these 3 stunners!


----------



## brett kenny (Aug 4, 2009)

daffie said:


> Great collection! Just wanted to ask you the model nrs on these 3 stunners!


thanks Daffie!

as requested:

the 300m Ti diver = BN0065-55E
perpetual chrono = BL5280-52W
ana-digi yachtimer = JR4045-57E

cheers


----------



## brett kenny (Aug 4, 2009)

trinity027 said:


> View attachment 412598


love this one, whats the model number here? cant find it anywhere, is it current or discontinued?, thanks


----------



## daffie (Oct 28, 2010)

Cheers Brett!


----------



## steq (Mar 30, 2011)

Here are my current Eco's. I have made it a hard and fast rule not to own more than 10 at a time. Total Bonus for my sons as they get new watches on a regular basis.

Currently wearing;









My other 9 Currently:









Of course all my Vintage Seiko and Citizen watches do not count in the 10 limit


----------



## watchman19 (Dec 16, 2010)

steq said:


> Here are my current Eco's. I have made it a hard and fast rule not to own more than 10 at a time. Total Bonus for my sons as they get new watches on a regular basis.
> 
> Currently wearing;
> 
> ...


Very very nice!!


----------



## Mitch100 (Jul 3, 2007)

UpstandingCitizen said:


> Wow. What model is this? Is it really fully DLC?


Yes it is DLC. It is the AS4035-04E

It comes with a leather strap with DLC deployant but I found a titanium band for it as well.

It is a splendid looker and feels and looks like a really quality product.




























Mitch


----------



## Back (Mar 2, 2009)

Mitch100 said:


> Here are mine.
> 
> All full DLC.


Great looking :-! So great looking I'm already looking into getting one for myself 
This is not a healthy thread o|


----------



## Back (Mar 2, 2009)

Have to ask: where did you got the titanium bracelet?


----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## watchman19 (Dec 16, 2010)

View attachment 416647
View attachment 416648


----------



## RichardC (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## RayBani (Jan 24, 2011)

What model is this ? ive been looking for monaco look a likes for awhile now


----------



## Noobie (Jan 27, 2011)

This photo makes the Skyhawk A-T look HUGE on my wrist. Don't get my wrong, it is huge on my wrist, but this angle makes it look HUGER.


----------



## watchman19 (Dec 16, 2010)

View attachment 416911


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

My first Citizen -- I figured I'd go for broke! :-d


----------



## Back (Mar 2, 2009)

obsidian said:


> My first Citizen -- I figured I'd go for broke! :-d


One solid piece of metal :-!
Good choice for your first Citizen |>|>


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

Back said:


> One solid piece of metal :-!
> Good choice for your first Citizen |>|>


Well, I've got a thing for Titanium and Rose Gold...
:-d


----------



## watchman19 (Dec 16, 2010)

obsidian said:


> My first Citizen -- I figured I'd go for broke! :-d


Is that the Citizen that does everything and receives radio calibration?


----------



## watchman19 (Dec 16, 2010)

obsidian said:


> My first Citizen -- I figured I'd go for broke! :-d


what are the holes in the back case for?


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

watchman19 said:


> Is that the Citizen that does everything and receives radio calibration?


No radio calibration. This is the Signature series Grand Complication in Titanium and rose gold:
Perpetual Calendar
Chronograph
Minute Repeater


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

watchman19 said:


> what are the holes in the back case for?


The caseback forms a resonating chamber for the Minute Repeater chimes.


----------



## Seppi3 (Jun 24, 2010)

Just got my BL5250-53L today to add to my Zilla. although it did take me 90 minutes to understand the functions of the watch and how they operate.









Seppi


----------



## micdy (Mar 22, 2010)

Seppi3 said:


> Just got my BL5250-53L today to add to my Zilla. although it did take me 90 minutes to understand the functions of the watch and how they operate.
> 
> View attachment 417522
> 
> ...


Where did you get that watch! Its soooooo beautifull~ I want one now... Dang... =.=


----------



## Back (Mar 2, 2009)

@ Seppi3 - it's not the easiest manual, but once you understand how to have it up and running it will last forever!

Enjoy it! (looks great on both leather strap and a NATO)


----------



## Seppi3 (Jun 24, 2010)

micdy said:


> Where did you get that watch! Its soooooo beautifull~ I want one now... Dang... =.=


 micdy, Thanks for the compliment, I am really happy to have another ECO-Drive, after wearing my Zilla everyday for 4 years. It is a beautiful watch and took a lot of searching to get the model.

Seppi


----------



## Seppi3 (Jun 24, 2010)

Back said:


> @ Seppi3 - it's not the easiest manual, but once you understand how to have it up and running it will last forever!
> 
> Enjoy it! (looks great on both leather strap and a NATO)


Thanks "Back"

I think I will keep it on the Titanium bracelet for now, as I have worn my Zilla everyday for 4 years on either the original composite rubber or the leather strap as shown.

Still loving my zilla, but having a choice is just a pleasure to make every morning when i get up.

Seppi


----------



## watchman19 (Dec 16, 2010)

Keep'em coming boys, you gotta love this thread. its something that we've needed for a long time. Thanks everyone for making it great, we all did it and we will keep doing it.


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## tintasuja (Nov 11, 2010)

ggyy1276 said:


>


Huuuummmm... Like it... A lot... That's my kind of watch. What's the model?


----------



## baserock love (Feb 1, 2011)

Pics of my recently acquired bm8475-00X on green maratak 2 ring zulu


----------



## baserock love (Feb 1, 2011)

Pics of my recently acquired bm8475-00X on green maratak 2 ring zulu


----------



## steq (Mar 30, 2011)

Received today BM6400


----------



## 4eye76 (Mar 22, 2011)

Citizen BM6687-53F*

*


----------



## Steadyhands (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is one basking in the sunlight


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Steadyhands said:


>


Which model is that?


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

Motorcityjoe said:


>


Is this a new model or a JDM only model? It looks awesome though. I like it better than the regular nighthawk.


----------



## Steadyhands (Sep 18, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Which model is that?


 It's the PMX56-2501. The other one like this is the BJ9040-57E.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks. I appreciate the reply.


----------



## watchman19 (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## paul55 (Mar 16, 2008)

I kind of have a thing for the AT models...

Chrono-Time AT:



















Attessa Direct Flight:


----------



## Back (Mar 2, 2009)

Very cool lume shots |>|>

and of course good looking eco-drives ​


----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)

tintasuja said:


> Huuuummmm... Like it... A lot... That's my kind of watch. What's the model?


 Thanks, it's Citizen Stiletto AR3010-65A


----------



## adrianlee (Apr 9, 2010)

The only Eco-drive in my collection.


----------



## Back (Mar 2, 2009)

Very very nice!!


----------



## brett kenny (Aug 4, 2009)

paul55 said:


> I kind of have a thing for the AT models...
> 
> Chrono-Time AT:
> 
> Attessa Direct Flight:


sensational watches and photos!|>


----------



## paul55 (Mar 16, 2008)

brett kenny said:


> sensational watches and photos!|>


Thanks! Two more pics that I should have included...
(don't know why it won't let me edit my post?)


----------



## NCsmky (Dec 26, 2009)

Some really nice looking Ecos out there. Not as many Nighthawks as I would have imagined, so I guess I'll throw mine in.


----------



## nedrager (Nov 23, 2010)

My pic:








Not my pic but own the watches:


----------



## BaCaitlin (Sep 6, 2009)

A couple of mine..

Signature Grand Complication



















Nighthawk


----------



## Temperarely (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi guys & dolls,

BY2000-55E










cheers,
Elf.


----------



## LeesApproved (Sep 29, 2010)

Black Skyhawk on black rubber! Loving my new combo!


----------



## ratamahatta (Jan 2, 2010)

Here's my only one so far, it's the 8651....


----------



## brett kenny (Aug 4, 2009)

Temperarely said:


> Hi guys & dolls,
> 
> BY2000-55E
> 
> ...


hi, doll here:-d

loooove that diver! if you ever have the mind to flip that beauty, give me a buzz;-)

cheers


----------



## fresno1232001 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey Sidney- Did any of these have model numbers? Is so, could you tell us what they are?


----------



## boywondergq1 (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## TickTalk (Aug 24, 2009)

*Well, I only have this golden oldie! Diver as well . . . how boring! LOL! :roll:

I still have not seen any very rare Limited Edition Eco-Drive Bullheads here on this thread!

Where can they be? Those are WAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY KOOOOOOOOOL! *


----------



## Dianetix (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey guys, new to the forums, figured I'd post my Eco-Drive.

Signature Collection, Flyback Chronograph - Titanium and Rose Gold (AV1016-57E)


----------



## watchman19 (Dec 16, 2010)

TickTalk said:


> *Well, I only have this golden oldie! Diver as well . . . how boring! LOL! :roll:
> 
> I still have not seen any very rare Limited Edition Eco-Drive Bullheads here on this thread!
> 
> Where can they be? Those are WAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY KOOOOOOOOOL! *


Now that's classic old school!!


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

Woah...HOLD UP! The nighthawk in the ad at the bottom. Radio Controlled, Sapphire, and new uncluttered dial! This is the nighthawk I've been hoping they'd make. WHERE DO I GET ONE?



nedrager said:


> My pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## urbrainwashed (Jan 23, 2011)

Just got my first, wont be the last


----------



## TheloniousFox (Feb 15, 2011)

Attesa here.


----------



## stonehart (Feb 11, 2010)

Finally had a chance to gather all my Eco-drives for a family photo........actually was just putting them in the window for some sun.










Almost forgot my Ecozilla......


----------



## Temperarely (Aug 12, 2009)

brett kenny said:


> hi, doll here:-d
> 
> loooove that diver! if you ever have the mind to flip that beauty, give me a buzz;-)
> 
> cheers


Hi brett,

Thanks

I'll let you know , but this one is also a availeble in/for your neighbourhood ,under a differant nr. ,PMD56-2982 should be the one for your "hemi".

Proost,
Elf.*
*


----------



## Kinetic200 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi, Here we go............................nice. Bob.


----------



## watchman19 (Dec 16, 2010)

Kinetic200 said:


> Hi, Here we go............................nice. Bob.


Nice GMT piece


----------



## urbrainwashed (Jan 23, 2011)

Here is a better shot. (getting to know my new camera)


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Apr 3, 2008)

This isn't one that I own...._yet. ;-) _I'm getting close though!

BM6831-59E
_







_


----------



## paul55 (Mar 16, 2008)

scooby said:


> Woah...HOLD UP! The nighthawk in the ad at the bottom. Radio Controlled, Sapphire, and new uncluttered dial! This is the nighthawk I've been hoping they'd make. WHERE DO I GET ONE?


I'm pretty sure that Nighthawk isn't sold in the U.S. I'm also pretty sure that it wouldn't sync here, even if you could get one.


----------



## watchman19 (Dec 16, 2010)

Don't want this thread to lose steam, We gotta take it to the next level, let's see the monsters do this:


----------



## watchman19 (Dec 16, 2010)

paul55 said:


> I'm pretty sure that Nighthawk isn't sold in the U.S. I'm also pretty sure that it wouldn't sync here, even if you could get one.


----------



## elgringo (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## Guido Muldoon (May 14, 2007)

Here are my two:








I almost flipped my Ecozilla till I found Suppa adapters (after trying Walt's). Along with the Suppas I got an Italian (vanilla) ND limits strap and reused the original Zilla buckle and keeper. Makes for a great looking and very comfortable setup.
























I think it also looks pretty good on Walt's adapters with an orange Zulu.


----------



## mike_123850 (Jun 4, 2006)

Glass bead blasted Citizen BM6400.









Mike


----------



## rfizzle (Apr 26, 2011)

Nighthawk:

















AT0797-01E


----------



## Olegis (Oct 17, 2010)

nedrager said:


>


Beautiful watch !


----------



## Back (Mar 2, 2009)

mike_123850 said:


> Glass bead blasted Citizen BM6400.
> 
> View attachment 427374
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## Kotik (Apr 16, 2011)

Brown Nighthawk, or what's it called...



















The bracelet is not Citizen, it is from here 24mm Stainless Steel Watch Bracelet Watchband Watch Straps and Watchstrap Accessories from Watchworx TSS UK.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Nighthawk :-!


----------



## nedrager (Nov 23, 2010)

scooby said:


> Woah...HOLD UP! The nighthawk in the ad at the bottom. Radio Controlled, Sapphire, and new uncluttered dial! This is the nighthawk I've been hoping they'd make. WHERE DO I GET ONE?


That is an AS2031-14W. Only drawback is the radio control only works in Europe.


----------



## rasbrito (Mar 3, 2010)

Here's my Eco-Drive:
BM6686-13E


----------



## pckoh (Jan 18, 2011)

Only this,










and this.


----------



## certifiedfryguy (Jan 10, 2011)

bj2050-01e


----------



## urbrainwashed (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's mine


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

scooby said:


> Is this a new model or a JDM only model? It looks awesome though. I like it better than the regular nighthawk.


It is a JDM only model number PMD56-2973. I nicknamed it the citizen shadowhawk;-)


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

Arriving late to the party with my AP1024-56P


----------



## Back (Mar 2, 2009)

Just received this today. Very happy with it; will be home late tonight and I simply couldn't wait with posting a picture so here goes a somewhat acceptable iPhone shot :-!







Citizen BJ7065-06E Promaster GMT


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

RayBani said:


> What model is this ? ive been looking for monaco look a likes for awhile now


 https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-c...lendar-twin-date-watch-bt0070-01a-526313.html


----------



## certifiedfryguy (Jan 10, 2011)

I really like the BJ7065-06E. Are you planning a writeup for it? Im curious to see what the box and clasp look like.


----------



## stonehart (Feb 11, 2010)

Have a new Eco-drive to add to the list. Just got it yesterday in the mail. Thanks to a fellow forum member for a great transaction.

AS4035-04E


----------



## Back (Mar 2, 2009)

certifiedfryguy said:


> I really like the BJ7065-06E. Are you planning a writeup for it? Im curious to see what the box and clasp look like.


Time is tight for me, but I hope to be able to get at least some sort of review of it.
I can quickly mention that the dial looks amazing in sunlight, the strap is comfortable and the lume looks toxic b-) 
I hope to find the time for a review soon and I'll be sure to post a link here


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 2, 2011)

pckoh said:


>


What model is this watch? Looks like it would have nice lum.


----------



## chewy99 (Apr 28, 2011)

A BL5365-51E Perpetual Calendar for formal wear. And a Caliber 2100 for every other day use.


----------



## pckoh (Jan 18, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> What model is this watch? Looks like it would have nice lum.


Oops, sorry missed your question...

Yes the lume is quite awesome and it's blue. The model is a mouthful...AT0870-02E. This is the stainless steel model which I think is out of production already. I think there are some Titanium models steel around on ebay..


----------



## urbrainwashed (Jan 23, 2011)

BM7081 on a sporty Zulu.


----------



## Aquila (Oct 31, 2009)

Citizen 4x4 Super Tough


----------



## fresno1232001 (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree- great collection. I really like the one in the middle, the Citizen Eco perpet. calendar BL5280-52W. I googled it and it's still sold as of June 9, 2011, but all the pix on seller's sites seem to show it with a yellow-green dial. Can be had for ~2 bills. Now that I look at your picture again, your dial looks a little green. Is it yellow-green? It looks stainless steel color, which I like better than the yellow-green the sellers all show. Looks very substantial and I like the bracelet.



daffie said:


> Great collection! Just wanted to ask you the model nrs on these 3 stunners!


----------



## ECONORAM (Jun 16, 2011)

I was searching for info on Eco-drives when I stumbled upon this forum. So, to add a couple more pix to the list, here are mine and the wife's. Sorry one is a "stock" photo. My C650 does have blue glow-in-the-dark hands and numbers, but my phone can't pick them up. I've had mine for over 6 years now; still going strong. Did replace the crystal with a "magnifying" one about 18 months ago, as I'd scratched it up pretty bad. Most of the black paint on the slide rule has rubbed off, but it still takes a charge like new.


----------



## Back (Mar 2, 2009)

*Welcome *to WUS and it's great to see more additions to the family!


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

Here are a few


----------



## Aquaphobia (Mar 2, 2011)

Citizen Promaster Eco-Drive AP0440-14F Diver's 200 m on a 4-ring NATO style aftermarket strap made of ballistic nylon.










Citizen Promaster Eco-Drive BN0000-04H Diver's 300 m on an aftermarket Watchadoo stainless steel bracelet.


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

zilla hangin'


----------



## SeikoSam (Jun 14, 2010)

My exceed


----------



## James Gond (Dec 15, 2009)

Here is mine.....


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

my 1st eco-drive... and definitely not my last...


----------



## Steadyhands (Sep 18, 2010)

Here's a few more of mine.

*No.1*









*No.2*









*No.3*


----------



## SeikoSam (Jun 14, 2010)

Attesa chrono.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Newly arrived JDM Alterna VO10-6661B


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

brett kenny said:


> cheers mikey, i havent forgotten the awesome contribution you made to the family about a year ago, thanks mate
> 
> i loved your collection back in the day, lol, good to see your back on the train again!


Thanks my friend,and i forgot about this thread,and picked up couple more to add..


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Koori23 (Feb 25, 2011)

This is my first Sapphire and Titanium watch.. Sorry about the cell pic


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)

While I was in Shanghai...I took this picture.


----------



## Turnaround (Jun 30, 2008)

My wonderful Promaster...










And this one actually has changed what I expect in a watch, and what I expect to pay for a watch.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

hiro1963 said:


> Newly arrived JDM Alterna VO10-6661B


Really clean..Not normally a Citizen guy, but that one's growin' on me Hiro. You're a bad, bad man.


----------



## brett kenny (Aug 4, 2009)

mikeynd said:


> Thanks my friend,and i forgot about this thread,and picked up couple more to add..


you dont muck around mikey! awesome pickups both of ém!

congrats mate


----------



## Sabresoft (Dec 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)

Pmx56-2811








jy0010-50e








jy0050-55l


----------



## Sabresoft (Dec 1, 2010)

obsidian said:


> My first Citizen -- I figured I'd go for broke! :-d


Is that the model that also has the minute repeater functio?

I've been trying to get a look at that model at the local AD but they never seem to have that one.


----------



## Back (Mar 2, 2009)

robo21 said:


> Pmx56-2811
> View attachment 471892


Great looking :-!:-!​


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Jake B said:


> Really clean..Not normally a Citizen guy, but that one's growin' on me Hiro. You're a bad, bad man.


Ha ha Jake... This is my first Eco-Drive watch. It reminds me of a Citizen Homer from the 60's.










The case size is 37.5mm, but it wears bigger than it is as the diameter of the dial is 34mm.


----------



## Archerboy (Jul 3, 2011)

Citizen titanium Orca.


----------



## markdeerhunter (Sep 11, 2006)

Here are mine. Ecozilla with Suppa adapters and PVD Japanese Nighthawk


----------



## kayak15 (Jul 8, 2011)

Ecozilla waiting on Suppa, natos, an a leather strap.


----------



## johnnyh5 (Jul 22, 2011)

not an eco-drive, but it still a citizen

regards from Indonesia


----------



## brett kenny (Aug 4, 2009)

Sabresoft said:


> View attachment 471890


sensational


----------



## IS300STeeZ (Jul 8, 2010)

At the office today with my AV0031-59A Calibre 2100. I also kind of like the newer version that just came out though.


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

johnnyh5 said:


> not an eco-drive, but it still a citizen
> 
> regards from Indonesia


Oooooh, nice! Now THAT is a Citizen I could get excited about!


----------



## justsellbrgs (Jan 31, 2008)

keep it going in GRAND style..


----------



## johnnyh5 (Jul 22, 2011)

dogboy said:


> Oooooh, nice! Now THAT is a Citizen I could get excited about!


haha thanks !

here's another picture for you

[sorry for bad camera]


----------



## Back (Mar 2, 2009)

justsellbrgs said:


> keep it going in GRAND style..


Great looking ! ! !


----------



## James Gond (Dec 15, 2009)

My only Eco....


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

My BL5142-56P Largo:


----------



## JoBob (Apr 19, 2011)

Those really are some of my favorite watches. Lightweight, very scratch resistant, perpetual calendar, etc. What else do you need? I wear the "lady's" version on a daily basis!



Turnaround said:


> My wonderful Promaster...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kaevinlaw (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## IS300STeeZ (Jul 8, 2010)

Awesome Eco-Drives guys!


----------



## Turnaround (Jun 30, 2008)

JoBob said:


> Those really are some of my favorite watches. Lightweight, very scratch resistant, perpetual calendar, etc. What else do you need? I wear the "lady's" version on a daily basis!


I've been looking at a similar one, "lady's" version. Can you share a picture?


----------



## IS300STeeZ (Jul 8, 2010)

Today:










Yesterday:


----------



## LaBlount (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Coffeeking (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

New arrival. About time to get a Nighthawk.


----------



## IS300STeeZ (Jul 8, 2010)

^ Great choice going with the Nighthawk with the white chapter ring.


----------



## Turnaround (Jun 30, 2008)

Just got this one. A PMX56-2591.


----------



## Genabis74 (Jul 15, 2011)

my Eco. =)


----------



## nedrager (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

My Two


----------



## docdoowop (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## steed68 (Jul 29, 2011)

This is my first Citizen I got a few months ago,a Eco-Drive with perpetual calendar,which means it's practically 
hassel free.Before this I had gone with Tissot quartz or ESQ automatics but now I'm sold on this technology!
(sorry about the picture quality)


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

steed68 said:


> This is my first Citizen I got a few months ago,a Eco-Drive with perpetual calendar,which means it's practically
> hassel free.Before this I had gone with Tissot quartz or ESQ automatics but now I'm sold on this technology!


Welcome to the club. The technology is wonderful indeed. Just wish Citizen did a better job promoting it. I got my first Citizen last Christmas. Other than sharing a bit of time on my wrist with my Orient Black Mako, and about a week of wearing my old Pulsar diver, it has been my daily wearer since then. About 6 or 7 years ago, I had a chance to get one of Citizen's more popular divers. But I passed because the sales-lady either didn't know or forgot to tell me why Eco-Drive technology is so different and exceptional compared to an ordinary quartz watch. Among the masses, Citizen would enjoy increased sales if they promoted their technology in a far better manner than they do now.


----------



## brett kenny (Aug 4, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Welcome to the club. The technology is wonderful indeed. Just wish Citizen did a better job promoting it. I got my first Citizen last Christmas. Other than sharing a bit of time on my wrist with my Orient Black Mako, and about a week of wearing my old Pulsar diver, it has been my daily wearer since then. About 6 or 7 years ago, I had a chance to get one of Citizen's more popular divers. But I passed because the sales-lady either didn't know or forgot to tell me why Eco-Drive technology is so different and exceptional compared to an ordinary quartz watch. Among the masses, Citizen would enjoy increased sales if they promoted their technology in a far better manner than they do now.


citizen sell more watches than anyone else on Earth, of which ED tech comprises most of that volume. what is it your talking about exactly??


----------



## IS300STeeZ (Jul 8, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Welcome to the club. The technology is wonderful indeed. Just wish Citizen did a better job promoting it.


Citizen is in the top 10 for watch companies spending the most money on advertising. I think the name is well-established and they sell a TON of watches annually.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Guys, my point is they could be selling a lot more. Especially if they did a better job of explaining Eco-Drive technology.


----------



## afridi (Jul 22, 2011)

http://i757.photobucket.com/albums/xx217/brettkenny/IMG_3994.jpg Anyone know what model this is?


----------



## Back (Mar 2, 2009)

afridi said:


> http://i757.photobucket.com/albums/xx217/brettkenny/IMG_3994.jpg Anyone know what model this is?


Some sort of Nighthawk...
It is damn cool!!


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

Had this one for a couple of weeks,and thought i would add it to the list..I also have a cool leather strap coming in from C&B straps.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

mikeynd said:


>


Nice! Which model is that?


----------



## brett kenny (Aug 4, 2009)

afridi said:


> http://i757.photobucket.com/albums/xx217/brettkenny/IMG_3994.jpg Anyone know what model this is?


thats the pmd56-2972 jdm ultra nighthawk. discontinued but still available in some places. try hovanfue for a start...


----------



## carlfifank (Jul 9, 2011)

A lot of nice watches here guys! Here's my Eco-Drive...


----------



## brett kenny (Aug 4, 2009)

just added this thanks to another wus member...


----------



## fresno1232001 (Apr 6, 2011)

Brett in Sydney- What model is it? I like it enough to look into price, availability etc. I've never seen it before. In general outlines, it's like my Breitling Intruder- bought 1998. Quartz model, still going strong. People think it cost $3,800. I paid $920 new at Tourneau in New York in April, 2008. Guess I like big SS watches with SS bracelets and big, flat, wide round bezels. That's very cool. With my luck, ADM- Australia Domestic Market only.

Edit: I just stumbled upon it: It's the BL5280-52E black dial. I see it for US$255. So one dealer says they have it on 8-11-11. Retail is $425. A LOT of watch for $255. Best part is Eco.

BL5280-52X is the orange dial, so be careful.

Was that 7 row bracelet tricky to size? Bet not just anybody wants to tackle it.

Edit- Whoa! I was reading user reviews on Amazon and several said the crown on this watch- non screw-down- is free to rotate and it does so rubbing on your arm or clothes and changes important stuff- like WHAT TIME the watch is showing!!! Yikes. One guy sent his in to Citizen and they charged him to put a smaller crown on it. Man, if that is not a "known design defect", I'm not sure what would be. They ought to work out a fix and offer it free to owners. GM does. It's called a re-call.

Hey Brett- Ever had this problem with it?

Anyway, I think women would notice this and think "What a guy!". They wouldn't guess you paid $255 for all of that. They'll think you just finished a bombing run over Borneo in a Liberator. You can tell them the chrono feature is vital for accurate bomb releases. You can tell them the black dial is critical for not been seen in the jungle if you get shot down. (In Fresno, Ca. you could get away with this. Most of them couldn't locate Borneo to save their lives: Suburb of Manchester, island off the coast of California, island in the Baltic off Germany? They don't know what a Liberator is and, in fact, cannot tell you when WWII was. The 1950's. The 1970s? Duh).


----------



## fresno1232001 (Apr 6, 2011)

I saw this titanium Golf ~3 weeks ago at Penny's- they had a silver dial one. Then I found out no micro-adjustments on the clasp. One locates the clasp at one of several little "nibs" that are built into the edges of the strap. If one of those is not just right size-wize, SOL I guess. It is very light, being titanium. Bear in mind, it's "naked titanium" no Duratect or anything, and they cannot polish scratches out of titanium, unlike with SS. I think this would be fine for someone who wears it under a long-sleeve shirt all day. Remember those? It is a clean looking little watch. Not some brick on your wrist. Makes one look half-way sane- not sure all of us here want that. I had to work not to put it on upside down at the store because of crown at 9 oclock. There are TINY little polished surfaces at the inner end of each hour marker, and these catch the light and flash. You can just see that here at the 10 o'clock marker-see that little space between the inner end of the marker (i.e. closest to the center of the dial) and the "50". She said ~$198 including 7.895% sales tax during their big upcoming billion dollar sale in Sept, 2011. This black dial one seems nice too. Love to see them together.

Don't think Citizen offers this on a bracelet. Unusual in that. It is a conservative but yet beautifully styled watch. The strap is polyurethane, sellers say. Bet it would get old changing those at ~$60 every 2-3 years, for as long as Citizen has them in stock. Polyurethane in hot, sweaty Fresno- not so sure. I feel that with the polyurethane and vulnerable titanium that this is a watch one would have to be very careful with. Not all watches are in that category. The BL5280 shown near this post is probably somewhat less accident prone. 

I have a G-shock and that black thing on those is a resin strap. They last if you are careful. I don't ever try to cinch mine up tight so as not to cause the tang to tear out the holes. Bought 2003 and it is virtually mint. Still charges great 8 years in and gets the signal every night I tip it up the way it needs to be tipped.


----------



## fresno1232001 (Apr 6, 2011)

What did you pay and what is the model #?. JoBob says below "very scratch resistant". Not my experience with titanium and THEY CANNOT POLISH SCRATCHES OUT OF TITANIUM!


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

What a great collection of nice watches! I'm excited and also scared that I discovered this thread. 



>


What model and strap is this? This looks amazing.


----------



## brett kenny (Aug 4, 2009)

fresno1232001 said:


> Anyway, I think women would notice this and think "What a guy!". QUOTE]
> 
> you have no clue mate. first night out with this baby... woke up the next morning at the hilton with a supermodel on either side, someone was scrubbing my feet while another was feeding me strawberries.
> 
> ill be wearing this one more often


----------



## brett kenny (Aug 4, 2009)

nmadd said:


> What a great collection of nice watches! I'm excited and also scared that I discovered this thread.
> 
> What model and strap is this? This looks amazing.


its a euro model ultra nighthawk AS4020-44B. the strap is a rios aviator.


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## fresno1232001 (Apr 6, 2011)

Good going, Brett. I knew it would draw them. I'll head for San Francisco if I buy one. Er- better make that Seattle. But, have you had the issue of the crown rotating on its own and changing important information on the dial? More than one owner says it happened to them.


----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)

brett kenny said:


> _*you have no clue mate.*_ *first night out with this baby... woke up the next morning at the hilton with a supermodel on either side, someone was scrubbing my feet while another was feeding me strawberries.
> 
> ill be wearing this one more often*


Agree with your assessment Brett! And LMAO - good one! :-d


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

brett kenny said:


> its a euro model ultra nighthawk AS4020-44B. the strap is a rios aviator.


Hands down the most beautiful Nighthawk I've ever seen.
Heck, one of the most beautiful watches I've ever seen.
I almost wish I hadn't seen it. I have to stop hanging around this place...


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

fresno1232001 said:


> Good going, Brett. I knew it would draw them. I'll head for San Francisco if I buy one. Er- better make that Seattle. But, have you had the issue of the crown rotating on its own and changing important information on the dial? More than one owner says it happened to them.


fresno,
I think the crown rotation problem you are referring to is with the Caliber E812, not the specific watch.
I was looking at a Citizen BL5350-59L, and a few of the comments in the reviews were about the changing from one "mode" to another.
I don't think it effects anything because you have to pull out the stem to the first or second position to set the watch in the selected "mode". You just have to be careful which mode you're in when you pull the stem.
I've put off buying the watch because of that.
francobollo


----------



## fresno1232001 (Apr 6, 2011)

NC- I get the impression the problem is more serious than just the mode being changed. One guy said the watch gives you the wrong time because of this! You have to look every time at the little mode dial to see which mode the watch is in before you can trust the time it is showing.


----------



## fresno1232001 (Apr 6, 2011)

Brett in Australia- We really need to hear from you about the "mode" changing itself because the crown can rotate on its own. Is this a problem?


----------



## rabihz24 (Aug 6, 2011)

Definitely the star of the thread..What a gorgeous Eco...


----------



## rabihz24 (Aug 6, 2011)

Here is my newly aquired At2060-52e Eco...And just released by Citizen...


----------



## vfp16 (Aug 21, 2011)

I've definitely got to take better shots of my Ecos before I post, surprised to see only one ATV53-283x though.


----------



## Trekkie (Feb 16, 2011)

Railroad approved


----------



## Trekkie (Feb 16, 2011)

Trying to be eco - friendly for less than a year...


----------



## tdorey (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)

Very nice collection! 
*"Live long and prosper!"

Kahless The Unforgettable says: "Q'plah Trekkie" 







*



Trekkie said:


> Trying to be eco - friendly for less than a year...


----------



## fresno1232001 (Apr 6, 2011)

I like this watch. It's not very expensive, and just has cool styling. That magnifier looks vulnerable. Scratch it and I wonder how long Citizen would have a replacement. This same watch comes with a SS bracelet, but the dial is slightly different. You can see it back 2 or 3 pp. in this thread. They moved those 50 and 55 etc. numbers out to the edge of the dial, and I think it has a red second hand. The bracelet model is only ~$135 gray market, and I have to wonder how good the bracelet can be if the entire thing is that price. But both have the magic of Eco. I'm wearing one right now- the black dial bracelet Titanium Eco for $150 you see all over the net... wonderful!. I love to pay very little and get fantastic technology- and Eco is that. b-)b-)


rasbrito said:


> Here's my Eco-Drive:
> BM6686-13E


----------



## fresno1232001 (Apr 6, 2011)

That is a substantial looking SOB.(The black-dialed chrono a couple pix up). Makes a man look like he's not so cheap that he won't buy a decent watch, and that strikes a good chord with a lot of people. The watch you wear says something about you.


----------



## eaglescoutdoug (Aug 28, 2011)

A favorite of mine


----------



## fresno1232001 (Apr 6, 2011)

How is the quality of that bracelet? (four watches up with the bracelet and red second hand- the BM6687-53F). For the gray market price of the watch + bracelet, I have to wonder. The watch has a cool 1950's futuristic look to it that I like. Those were the days before watches began to resemble alarm clocks in size and weight. See two pp. further on in this thread for the strap version of this watch, with a slightly different dial- oddly enough. I love them both. Be careful with that magnifier since it sticks up.


----------



## fresno1232001 (Apr 6, 2011)

What's the model number of the new version?


----------



## eZakalwe (Dec 20, 2009)

This is mine


----------



## Sunny Alba (Aug 13, 2011)

adrianlee said:


> The only Eco-drive in my collection.


Anyone know what model this one is please.


----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)

Precisely why I had earlier requested that posters please include model numbers with each photo... Not only would your question already be answered but we would also have had a searchable Eco Drive pictorial data base. Oh well.... :think:


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

eZakalwe said:


> This is mine
> View attachment 510428


Beautiful Chrono Diver.
I have a similar Citizen AT0870-53X, but the pushers are cylindrical. I believe yours is newer and may be the Euro version.
Care to share the model number?
francobollo


----------



## Back (Mar 2, 2009)

Sunny Alba said:


> Anyone know what model this one is please.


Yours is a Citizen BJ2110-01E

As cool as my "simple" GMT diver :-d


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

My first Citizen Eco with more to follow for sure.
Nighthawk BJ7010









I'm surprised there isn't a lot more Citizen activity on this forum. There are so many wonderful gems in the Eco Drive line.


----------



## Back (Mar 2, 2009)

Great way to start a Citizen family :-!


----------



## eZakalwe (Dec 20, 2009)

francobollo said:


> Beautiful Chrono Diver.
> I have a similar Citizen AT0870-53X, but the pushers are cylindrical. I believe yours is newer and may be the Euro version.
> Care to share the model number?
> francobollo


Hello, the model number in Spain is Citizen AS4030-59e, Eco-Drive (of course) and radio controlled.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

eZakalwe said:


> Hello, the model number in Spain is Citizen AS4030-59e, Eco-Drive (of course) and radio controlled.
> View attachment 511626


Thanx,
Doesn't look to be readily available in the US.
I do like radio controlled watches, have a few Casio's but they don't have the lume or quality build of the Citizen.
Will have to add this one to my wish list.
Enjoy!
francobollo
PS You'll be surprised how well the watch looks on a quality leather strap.


----------



## fresno1232001 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes it's cool, and it only receives the radio update in Europe. So when you say time will tell about your location, you should hope that it is Europe if you want this watch to update itself by radio. It won't help us suckers living in the USA.


----------



## fresno1232001 (Apr 6, 2011)

I googled it and its duratect tit. and it retails for $885 and used for $475. Wadya pay? I like it but it's big money. 

Note- this post was intended for a watch back a page. The PMX56-2591, picture posted by Turnaround on August 1, 2011. . Black dial, titanium with four "rivets" around the bezel. Geez.

Hey Administrator, what's with this? We post under a picture of a watch, and our post winds up a page or so later under a different watch. Could that lead anyone astray? I think so!


----------



## fresno1232001 (Apr 6, 2011)

Has that CB0020 picked up any scratches on that black bezel in 3 months? I like the watch and the bracelet, but I am fearful that that bezel with all the cities on it is vulnerable as heck.

I can get this exact same watch the week of Sept. 12, 2011 at JC. Penny's "billion dollar sale" for US$297 plus tax. In Fresno Ca. that will bring it to US$320.45. Would any of you jump on that? It retails for $495. They give 25% off and then another 20% off of THAT IF you have a Pennys card. NOBODY pays $495, I realize. I think Pennys price is good, considering that if there is a problem you have Pennys to deal with, not a guy in the Orkney's or on the island of Elba or someplace.

It's a hell of a watch for $300! It does everything I need that the Skyhawk does. BTW, the SS Skyhawk is $390 this week at Pennys, plus tax. That brings it to $420.79 in Fresno, Ca. About what you'd pay gray but you know with whom you are dealing in Penny's.


----------



## BlackLight (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## Sunny Alba (Aug 13, 2011)

Back said:


> Yours is a Citizen BJ2110-01E
> 
> As cool as my "simple" GMT diver :-d
> View attachment 511470


Thanks for the info. That is a nice looking diver you have there.


----------



## steed68 (Jul 29, 2011)

Not mine.....yet! 
Probably be my next Eco-Drive though,beauty!


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)

Looks great on you Pro Diver! How do you like it now that you've lived with it for awhile?


----------



## Palmately (Jul 6, 2011)

tdorey said:


> View attachment 502821
> View attachment 502822


I absolutely LOVE the features of the atomic citizen, but it is just too big for smaller wrists.  If they made a smaller version, I'd be all over that.


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

This is a great but dangerous thread to follow!

Here's one that I owned a while ago but let it go:








And here's one that I got yesterday:








And I already keep my eyes on another one, scary!

Ohh, and I forgot to add that I'm soooo jealous looking at the real pics of BM8475-00E -- I spent long hours trying to hunt it down but it doesn't seem to be available anywhere now...


----------



## Sol (Sep 20, 2011)

Ca0021-53e


----------



## Mark II (Oct 9, 2011)

Night Hawk. Calibrates with German transmitter from UK, no problem.


----------



## TedJ (Sep 28, 2011)

urbrainwashed said:


> BM7081 on a sporty Zulu.


Wow, that looks awesome! I would never have thought to put this on a Zulu. Looks like I'll have to order one along with a leather strap for my BM7081-51E. Truly a versatile watch!


----------



## jchfriis (Aug 2, 2009)

Here's my only eco-drive:


----------



## raylowwl (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi

Here's my Eco

Titanium Golf BM7120-01A


----------



## raylowwl (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry for the multi images....


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)

Citizen Minute Repeater GN-4W-S,This is the most blingy watch I have ever had in my collection.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

raylowwl said:


> Hi
> 
> Here's my Eco
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch, I've been considering it for a long time.
The hands and dial markers on you watch are accented in Gold Tone, while the USA models I've been looking at are in Sliver Tone. The Gold makes a marked difference in appearance and readability. If it turns out that I can source a Gold Tone variant, I'll jump on it.
Strange that the model numbers are the same for both US and Asian markets.
francobollo


----------



## raylowwl (Oct 12, 2011)

francobollo said:


> Beautiful watch, I've been considering it for a long time.
> The hands and dial markers on you watch are accented in Gold Tone, while the USA models I've been looking at are in Sliver Tone. The Gold makes a marked difference in appearance and readability. If it turns out that I can source a Gold Tone variant, I'll jump on it.
> Strange that the model numbers are the same for both US and Asian markets.
> francobollo


Hi Francobollo, its silver, sorry my 3GS photo taking is bad, the titanium golf is not available in Asia, only in US. I got it in ebay from US. Light weight and my fav, with rubber strap since Chopard Racinig collection is way out of my league.

Raymond


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

raylowwl said:


> Hi Francobollo, its silver, sorry my 3GS photo taking is bad, the titanium golf is not available in Asia, only in US. I got it in ebay from US. Light weight and my fav, with rubber strap since Chopard Racinig collection is way out of my league.
> Raymond


Hi Ramond,
Thanx for the clarification, it does look spectacular with the gold tone tint.
I still think I'll move it up a few notches on my To Buy list and take a chance with the readability issue (can't seem to find a white one in any of the stores to ease my concerns).
I never realized the Chopard Racing homage/similarity aspect of this model until you pointed it out. Makes it even more appealing.
Thanx again,
francobollo


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Citizen Calibre 2100 Ti |>


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

My first Eco, and probably not the last.


----------



## laskavy (Oct 7, 2011)

*Citizen AP2010-55E (Cal. No. 087*)*



watchman19 said:


> Can we also see some Eco Drives?


Sure! Here is my Citizen AP2010-55E (Cal. No. 087*) produced in 1997, still working:


----------



## fresno1232001 (Apr 6, 2011)

Re Roadie's Citizen Eco-Drive titanium chrono three pictures up: I like this Citizen. This is the Titanium version, model AV0021-52H, in the U.S. at least. A tip to all, the two steel versions, one with black dial and one with silver dial, have numbers at the 12 markers. This titanium version does not, so that makes it easy to distinguish steel from Tit. Hey Roadie, re that blob up there under the 12 oclock marker, the pivot for the hand that shows the power reserve, on some versions- I assume the two steel ones- that looks yellow. In this pic. of your titanium version it looks white, like the 12 markers. Is it white?

I really like the bracelet design on this watch too. Citizen has put it on a new watch just out summer, 2011 too. That one has a plain bezel and a sort of grid pattern in the middle of the dial.


----------



## rabihz24 (Aug 6, 2011)

here is my 2 eco drives the CA0125-07E and the AT2060-52E















AT2060-52E


----------



## SeikoSam (Jun 14, 2010)

rodia77 said:


> And here's one that I got yesterday:
> View attachment 516318


Nice! Which modelnumber is that? What does the upper subdial show?


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

SeikoSam said:


> Nice! Which modelnumber is that? What does the upper subdial show?


Thanks! It's VO10-6842T -- and the upper subdial shows the date.


----------



## Oking Syahputra (Oct 18, 2011)

my first eco drive, also my favorite watch


----------



## rabihz24 (Aug 6, 2011)

Oking Syahputra said:


> my first eco drive, also my favorite watch
> View attachment 542744


I love the Nighthawk...On my purchase list..But i dont know if i want to get it with SS bracelet or Leather strap...


----------



## TedJ (Sep 28, 2011)

rabihz24 said:


> I love the Nighthawk...On my purchase list..But i dont know if i want to get it with SS bracelet or Leather strap...


When in doubt, always go with the bracelet. It's easier and cheaper to buy an aftermarket strap.


----------



## Oking Syahputra (Oct 18, 2011)

rabihz24 said:


> I love the Nighthawk...On my purchase list..But i dont know if i want to get it with SS bracelet or Leather strap...


i think you should go with SS bracelet just like TedJ said, you can buy aftermarket leather strap. also in the package of this citizen you get another strap, but not a good one though


----------



## rabihz24 (Aug 6, 2011)

Indeed....


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

My newest.










Family photo


----------



## Quadka (Jan 29, 2011)

*AS4035-04E*







​


----------



## astral (Mar 28, 2012)

..


----------



## Trekkie (Feb 16, 2011)

Added a little bit more orange (in the middle) to the collection today.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Here are my three Eco-Drives, in order of most favored.

Signature Perpetual Calendar Diver:




























Nighthawk:




























BV1085-06E:


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Back (Mar 2, 2009)

I believe you will have to give us a few close-up pictures


----------



## RobertoGMan (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Tom2517 (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Tom2517 (Jun 18, 2012)

Oops. Accidentally uploaded it twice.


----------



## Bambooisland (Jun 16, 2012)

What a beauty  Congrats


----------



## Highpi (May 29, 2012)

Do you have the model number for this watch?


----------



## augustorm (Dec 22, 2011)

Here is my latest









Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jericho_j (Jun 19, 2012)

BM-8475 in different colors


----------



## andre1 (Jul 10, 2007)

Here's a nice one

https://www.watchuseek.com/f31/citi...bert-swann-full-titanium-full-kit-709271.html


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

I`m from Serbia and it`s my first post... there is my`n *Citizen Eco Drive BL5251-51L* :-!


----------



## Back (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome and I must say that is a very good looking Citizen (have the same one and actually wearing it right now) :-!


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

Back said:


> and actually wearing it right now) :-!


...I also


----------



## victor152 (Jul 9, 2012)

New member here with my first post to the forum. Hello to all. Amazing list of watches, some that I will add to my list of possibles. My first Eco, an AT4010-50E, is still to be delivered. Purchased at a local Citizen authorized jewlery store for less than new internet price. Yes, surprised me too. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Flex1493 (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

My Eco-Drive Super Tough:


----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm new here (1 week), but I've been doing the watch thing for as long as I can remember. Great place!! Been enjoying looking around and checking out all of the beautiful watches!! Thought I'd go ahead and put up a few of my Citizen pix... ;-)


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

I suppose I should post my latest Eco-Drive too.


----------



## getkaizer (Jul 18, 2012)

Here's my newly purchased Citizen "Nighthawk" BJ7019-62E. Apologies for the poor quality of the photos... taking them hastily while the boss is away. 

Shot01
Shot02

This weekend's project is cut out for me. Take some good looking pictures of the wristwatch.

Have a great day ahead!
Kaizer.


----------



## atb1o1 (Jan 22, 2008)

My first Eco drive


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

My new Nighthawk.


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

I need to put this one in rotation more often...


----------



## jthousand (Jun 9, 2007)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## astral (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

changed the hands to blue in photoshop in order to visualize what a mod might look like - i think the all orange array is rather dull.... and no idea who would actually mod a watch like this for me (i.e. install different hands).


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

Im not sure either, but I think you are correct as far as the orange dullness. It needs to "pop" a bit more. The blue hands would help.


----------



## kimjmoon (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi everyone. I am new to the forum but not Eco drives! I have been wearing them for years. I have a small collection currently and recently ordered a Moon Phase Grand Compilation Signature with the Brown crocodile strap. I am posting a pic of my collection shown in the Eco Drive clear top display case from a local jewler.

The moonphase on the left actually had a very pedestrain stainless steel band, so I had my local jewler order the Blue croc strap from the Blue Angel AT watch. It was a perfect fit and really makes the watch.


----------



## agemost (Jul 30, 2012)

After 10 years Eco stops working, can you advise some tutorial for changing battery.

















In manual for Citizen Eco Drive WR100 0870 - H16633 is written that watch has two batteries, and that I need to replace only one. Which battery I am looking for, and what is the best place for buying?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

agemost said:


> After 10 years Eco stops working, can you advise some tutorial for changing battery.
> 
> In manual for Citizen Eco Drive WR100 0870 - H16633 is written that watch has two batteries, and that I need to replace only one. Which battery I am looking for, and what is the best place for buying?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi and welcome to the forum.

Your watch has only one battery which is called 'secondary' because it is rechargeable (a normal battery is called a 'primary'). It is a bit early for it to be dead but probably you let it discharge completely possibly more than once. In any case replacements are available in several places including Ebay and cost about $20. Before changing the battery I would however put the watch in direct sunshine for several hours with the crown pulled out completely. It may come back to life. Please try this and then report back. Here you will find further help.

PS: a few more ideas here


----------



## agemost (Jul 30, 2012)

Kilovolt said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.
> 
> Your watch has only one battery which is called 'secondary' because it is rechargeable (a normal battery is called a 'primary'). It is a bit early for it to be dead but probably you let it discharge completely possibly more than once. In any case replacements are available in several places including Ebay and cost about $20. Before changing the battery I would however put the watch in direct sunshine for several hours with the crown pulled out completely. It may come back to life. Please try this and then report back. Here you will find further help.
> 
> PS: a few more ideas here


Great, it is back to life again. The key move was "to crown pulled out completely". I didn't use the watch for a while, so I thought that normal office light should be enough, but direct sun light and the crown pulled out start the watch. Thanks Kilovolt. I check the numbers on the back, and it seems that on a link (for me is 0870) one can find complete procedure for changing a battery. I have not find the price of this watch on e-bay, what could be the price for this particular watch?

Thanks again Kilovolt.


----------



## ECONORAM (Jun 16, 2011)

Flex1493 said:


>


Which model is this? I am hunting for a new watch; my (now 8 year old) Skyhawk is falling apart. Wristband broke for the third time, and I nearly pulled the knurled stem all the way out last night.... Still runs, but I'm thinking repairs will exceed replacement costs. Did I mention the crystal is collecting moisture inside?


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

ECONORAM said:


> Which model is this? I am hunting for a new watch; my (now 8 year old) Skyhawk is falling apart. Wristband broke for the third time, and I nearly pulled the knurled stem all the way out last night.... Still runs, but I'm thinking repairs will exceed replacement costs. Did I mention the crystal is collecting moisture inside?


It's BL5364-54E.
And man, it sounds like you defo need a new watch. ;-)


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

well actually three of them are not Eco-Drives, I hope you will forgive me .... :-d


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*Where Are The Eco-Drives ................*


























































































































































Great Weekends !

Kurt


----------



## ZedU54 (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Where Are The Eco-Drives ................*









...the fourth or fifth one of these on the thread, it's my one and only Eco-Drive (but likely won't be my last). Earlier Skyhawk, stainless version, model JR3000-51F, C650 movement. I've had it since early 2006 and it's holding up pretty well...
...I had an old Citizen 'Wingman' watch, which also had a rotating slide-rule bezel, dual digital and analog display and world time capability. When it died, I replaced it with this. The smaller digital displays are harder to read, but I can live with that. Note the custom time zone (PWM, Portland, ME)...

...this thread has some hellacious watches in it!!...looks like Eco-Drive is doing quite well without aggressive promoting/advertising...which might just be a good thing (there are some who would argue that a truly good product does not need a lot of advertising; it does well on its own merits)...


----------



## JML (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: Where Are The Eco-Drives ................*


----------



## keitora (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Where Are The Eco-Drives ................*

AV1000-57A wz crocodilestrap


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Where Are The Eco-Drives ................*

Beautiful watches folks! Love Citizen watches... Great watches at great prices!


----------



## daffie (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: Where Are The Eco-Drives ................*



JML said:


> View attachment 835241





fredrick said:


> View attachment 848630


Hope it's ok if I hijack this thread for a moment...

I was wondering about this new Citizen series...they look absolutely stunning! But...as I am in The Netherlands, how would this watch deal with Amsterdam / Paris time zone :

- how would one set time zone to Amsterdam / Paris time ?
- and if set to this time zone (A-TM ?), will it do atomic sync-ing?

Thanks in advance for any info. Great looking watch!


----------



## Shan S. (Sep 7, 2012)

daffie said:


> Hope it's ok if I hijack this thread for a moment...
> 
> I was wondering about this new Citizen series...they look absolutely stunning! But...as I am in The Netherlands, how would this watch deal with Amsterdam / Paris time zone :
> 
> ...


I have two of these watches.. You would have to set the watch to A-TM mode first, and then manually set the time.

The watch will not synch up while its in A-TM mode.

They are great watches still. You would just lose the auto synch .

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Where Are The Eco-Drives ................*



daffie said:


> Hope it's ok if I hijack this thread for a moment...
> 
> I was wondering about this new Citizen series...they look absolutely stunning! But...as I am in The Netherlands, how would this watch deal with Amsterdam / Paris time zone :
> 
> ...


There is actually a trick: you set the watch to London so that it receives the signal and stays synced then you perform the procedure for setting the reference position of the hands but instead of adjusting the hour hand to zero you set it to 1. In this way the hour hand will always show London time +1 and you can enjoy radio signal sincronization in your time zone.


----------



## daffie (Oct 28, 2010)

Kilovolt ans Shan S, cheers for the replies. And I'm glad to hear there is a trick. Seems like it will work just fine. Although I think at DST switch twice a year you'll have to re-set the hour +1 again...


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

daffie said:


> Kilovolt ans Shan S, cheers for the replies. And I'm glad to hear there is a trick. Seems like it will work just fine. Although I think at DST switch twice a year you'll have to re-set the hour +1 again...


I don't see why. If you offset the hours hand position by one hour the watch will not 'know' about it and will still 'believe' it is pointing in the right direction; then any change like DST on or off will be implemented by the watch after a successful reception but the hand will actually always point to one hour more. The only problem would be caused by a different date in switching on and off DST between the UK and your country but this is no longer happening like it used to many years ago. Now all countries in Europe adopt the same date for the switch.


----------



## hpo (Mar 31, 2012)

Havana








my other eco-drive


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Where Are The Eco-Drives ................*



Kilovolt said:


> There is actually a trick: you set the watch to London so that it receives the signal and stays synced then you perform the procedure for setting the reference position of the hands but instead of adjusting the hour hand to zero you set it to 1. In this way the hour hand will always show London time +1 and you can enjoy radio signal sincronization in your time zone.


Guys, these are atomic sync pieces marketed globally, Europe inclusive, so I believe they don't require 'tricks' to work properly in any time zone. Just read the manual for this calibre?


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Where Are The Eco-Drives ................*



rodia77 said:


> Guys, these are atomic sync pieces marketed globally, Europe inclusive, so I believe they don't require 'tricks' to work properly in any time zone. Just read the manual for this calibre?


Calibre E650 can not be set to work properly in central Europe, this is what the manual says:

◆ 
*City selection function *that allows the watch to be set to the time and
date in any of the four cities in U.S.A. - New York, Chicago, Denver, Los
Angeles - and London.
◆ 
*Alternate time zone *that can be set in 15 minute increments (alternate
time zone is not radio controlled).

so as you can see in this case a trick is really necessary ...


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Where Are The Eco-Drives ................*

Thanks for the manual excerpt. I'm surprised! Then it's good there are ways around it, but I am also disappointed -- at this level of technical advancement (and price point, too), the ability to set a TZ offset should just be provided as a regular feature. (Sorry all for keeping the OT going -- ending it now on my part).


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Where Are The Eco-Drives ................*

OK then, a size comparison to go back to the main subject and apologies to all for veering out of course ...


----------



## daffie (Oct 28, 2010)

Kilovolt said:


> I don't see why. If you offset the hours hand position by one hour the watch will not 'know' about it and will still 'believe' it is pointing in the right direction; then any change like DST on or off will be implemented by the watch after a successful reception but the hand will actually always point to one hour more. The only problem would be caused by a different date in switching on and off DST between the UK and your country but this is no longer happening like it used to many years ago. Now all countries in Europe adopt the same date for the switch.


Think I'm allowed one last off-topic reply ;-) Kilovolt, thanks for clearing this last bit up for me as well. A shame indeed Citizen decided to go this way and we need a work-around solution. But it seems workable...

And apologies to all for this off-topic stuff...


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Trekkie (Feb 16, 2011)

Style on crocodile vs. high tech on a leather - synthetic strap on a Tuesday night


----------



## nwithyman (Dec 7, 2012)

A very lovely looking watch but what's with the 'winder' being on the _left side_ of the case? I've not seen that before!


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

nwithyman said:


> A very lovely looking watch but what's with the 'winder' being on the _left side_ of the case? I've not seen that before!


It's an additional pushbutton to switch between perpetual calendar and chronograph.

BTW: welcome to the forum!


----------



## nwithyman (Dec 7, 2012)

Ah, I see! Many thanks for that near instant reply and your kind welcoming words.

Without wanting to appear overly sycophantic, you certainly know your stuff and I wonder whether I might quickly 'pick your brains'? I am currently searching for a new watch, chronometer style and which must meet a number of specific criteria within a price range of up to £700. I would ideally like it to have a tachograph scale but more importantly it should have either a solar or kinetic power source (Casio, Citizen or Seiko?), be completely accurate (UK radio controlled) and as my eye-sight is nowhere near as good as it was, have a high visibility face/hands/batons with Lumibrite or GTLS illumination.

It seems that whilst the Citizen Eco-Drive range comes closest, there does not seem to be any one timepiece that embraces all these features - I guess that the best yet, certainly for 'looks' is the Citizen AT 4008-51E.

I would be delighted if you could suggest any alternatives that I might consider*.

*Again, my thanks.*

*


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

nwithyman said:


> ......
> 
> It seems that whilst the Citizen Eco-Drive range comes closest, there does not seem to be any one timepiece that embraces all these features - I guess that the best yet, certainly for 'looks' is the Citizen AT 4008-51E.
> 
> ...


I think that your choice is excellent but before deciding I would also look at AT8010-58E which has a cleaner dial and is likely to be easier to read in low light conditions.

I have 16 Citizen watches and never had a problem with them, I can only recommend the brand. Of course if you choose to go the Eco-drive road you have to understand the basics of how it works (the manual is clear enough) and be prepared to let your watch get enough daily light to enable its battery to be charged. Nobody would leave an automatic watch in a drawer without wearing it and then complain it stopped. But there's many people who leave their Eco-drive's in the darkness and then do exactly that ...


----------



## Trekkie (Feb 16, 2011)

Didn't really have one of these until this afternoon... It was one of those mutual feelings, so, I gave it a new home. Also, haven't bought a watch for about three weeks, so, it was about time!


----------



## Fatpants666 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi. I bought my first eco drive yesterday and I am very impressed with it. Its not one of the high end models but I think it looks great. Also got a cracking deal here in the uk. rrp was £250. It was selling for £200 last week. Picked it up for £99. Chuffed. Seen one on amazon for £250 !


----------



## Neuritis (Aug 27, 2012)

Here's mine! I am also looking at buying an AT4004-52E as I love the gold accents. Just wondering if anyone has changed out the dual tone bracelet and replaced with a brown leather strap? I think that would look amazing.


----------



## SndChsr (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm throwing in my entry! AT4007-54E. What a gorgeous watch. Absolutely the favorite in my collection













​


----------



## supergems (Feb 27, 2007)

Fatpants666 said:


> Hi. I bought my first eco drive yesterday and I am very impressed with it. Its not one of the high end models but I think it looks great. Also got a cracking deal here in the uk. rrp was £250. It was selling for £200 last week. Picked it up for £99. Chuffed. Seen one on amazon for £250 !
> View attachment 901744


WOW What is the reference of this watch? It's superb!


----------



## gopack2104 (Dec 12, 2012)

First post. I just wanted to show off my BL5250-02L on a gray Maratac Zulu strap. I'd love to hear any thoughts. Also, I'm contemplating getting a stainless bracelet for it. Any recommendations?








​


----------



## Quicksand10 (Dec 3, 2012)

Here's my Citizen AT4000-53E Eco-Drive Perpetual Calendar Chrono A-T. It got me into the love for Seiko and Citizen watches!


----------



## cawatchfan (Oct 12, 2009)

This AT8010-23A has been on my wrist for the past few weeks since I purchased it. Loving all the Atomic / Eco-Drive Citizens so far....


----------



## Fatpants666 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi. It is a AT2120-52E. On sale at the Argos chain here in the UK. Its a low and model but I really like how it looks and feels. Im happy you like it.


----------



## Onufry (May 13, 2013)

*Re: Where Are The Eco-Drives ................*



Kilovolt said:


> There is actually a trick: you set the watch to London so that it receives the signal and stays synced then you perform the procedure for setting the reference position of the hands but instead of adjusting the hour hand to zero you set it to 1. In this way the hour hand will always show London time +1 and you can enjoy radio signal sincronization in your time zone.


Just got the Citizen AT4010-50E (in the Netherlands) and applied the 'trick' : everything works just fine, like you said. Thank you!


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Where Are The Eco-Drives ................*

AT8060-09E Radio Controlled World Chronograph


----------



## Speardane (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Wh1t3Kn1ght (Jul 26, 2013)

My 0870A calibre Citizen's - the blue one is a new watch to my collection but the other I have owned for about 16 years (recently repaired as it had stopped completely)



*0870-H11691*


_*0870-H11623*_


----------



## kateygrrl (May 22, 2013)

This was my first Eco, and it's still a part of the rotation. Love it.


----------



## allonon (Aug 13, 2013)

New to the forum and showing my collection

Looking at possibly adding the black skyhawk. Stainless was my first citizen and I have a soft spot for the gen 2s.

Want an attesa atv53-2933 and my grail is a Camapanola complication


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

All these are lovely watches...
Here's my Eco Drive Blue Angel


----------



## Oldbugr (Aug 1, 2013)

My WR200, sorry for the lousy pic quality.


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

Citizen Promaster Eco-Drive Navihawk Titanium JR3034-59E


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

After going almost a year with no Eco-Drives in my stable, I picked up two in two weeks time off the WUS Sales Corner. The circle is now complete.


----------



## Steve Perez (Sep 4, 2013)

Citizen Eco Drive Vitro BL2000-57L, stainless steel. Any like this??? Only Citizen Eco Drive Vitro Titanium BL2010-53H.


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

My 2 so far .....

BN0100-51E





































and BM8180-03E


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## awcwsp01 (Aug 28, 2013)

My 3


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

My Eco-Drives


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## SirJames007 (Jan 12, 2014)

*

This is my absolute favorite dive watch, it beats all my other ones no matter the price paid... Mainly because it has a reliable and accurate digital depht meter which is a real SAFETY back-up in case my electronic dive computer fails or the battery runs out of power...it actually happened at a 30M depht...:-( Try to find a $450 dive watch that does this (of course $250 old quartz Citizen's Aqualand CAN do it but digits are merely readable and you must change the battery once in a while). Also there is NO screw-down crown, it has 4 buttons so no water flood ever! Only drawback is the so so blueish lume of hands and markers fading out quickly (nothing to compare with the fantastic Seiko Monster lume) but the electro-luminescence backlighting digital display helps but fonts are so small, its pretty hard to read...

It also records dive logs, has: perpetual calender, dual time zone, programmable depht alarm, fast ascent alarm, alarm clock. Powered by light... So you can really count on it.

I did at least 200 dives up to 35 M depht without any problems. Hope it will last very long. My first Eco-Drive dive watch was purchased in 1996 and still runs perfectly well without having been serviced a single time (it has been really abused and would need new crystal and o-rings)! Citizen initially called them ''Solar Tech'' instead of Eco-Drive which came later. Overall a very safe, practical and reliable dive watch !

Citizen Promaster Aqualand Eco-Drive Titanium Watch JV0051-60E

Specs:
*Professional Divers Watch - Current Depth Display in Digital to 100m - Measures Maximum Depth and Duration of Dive - Dive Log Memory for up to 20 Dives - Auto-Start Dive Mode - Water Temperature Display and Memory - Current and Minimum Measures Surface Interval - 3 Alarms - 12/24 Hour Time Travel Time (42 cities and UTC, 29 time zones) World Time (42 cities and UTC, 29 time zones) Electro-Luminescence Backlighting - Movement Made In Japan *

*


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

SirJames007 said:


> View attachment 1343251
> View attachment 1343252
> *
> 
> ...


Man, it really deserves posting your own pics!:rodekaart


----------



## SirJames007 (Jan 12, 2014)

Sorry Irish friend ! My own pics of this titanium beast & beauty...

Cheers from Canada


----------



## mdsmith64 (Dec 21, 2013)

Citizen Limited Edition AT8013-17E on crocodile strap - lots of movement on this one:


----------



## time4achange (Nov 30, 2013)

BL-5250. Got this one on our 20th anniversary cruise in 2006. Still works perfectly and looks good too.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

CA0440-51E and BL8097-52E:










Deciding on my next one now, thinking about the BJ7065-06E Promaster Diver for a weekend piece.


----------



## Temperarely (Aug 12, 2009)

BY2000-55W


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Fatpants666 (Dec 1, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

World Perpetual A-T, model CB0020-50E.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Click & Caliber (Dec 20, 2013)

I purchased at Disneyland in 2002 for $200/ea. They were only available for sale at the park. I may have to sell because they get zero wrist time.


----------



## KRS12 (Aug 6, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Súper Titanium

Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## Eielson (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## spena (Mar 22, 2013)

I just picked up the Citizen BL5250-02L Perpetual Calendar, its a great watch but just wondering why is there two TME? Can I set another time with the second TME located at 6oclock in the dial


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

*Here's my crew...*


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Love this bracelet On my Super Titanium Ecodrive Chrono










Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

And Mazinger-Z loves it too!










Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## Back (Mar 2, 2009)

spena said:


> I just picked up the Citizen BL5250-02L Perpetual Calendar, its a great watch but just wondering why is there two TME? Can I set another time with the second TME located at 6oclock in the dial


You can have two timezones (useful if you travel a lot).
Attached you find the manual for your watch. Page 24 describes how to set the secondary timezone:
View attachment Citizen - E820__E.pdf


Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Finally received the Diver, wonder what's next???


----------



## Eski (Feb 5, 2014)

My current favourite watch, and my first Eco-Drive:




Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Back (Mar 2, 2009)

120 said:


> Finally received the Diver, wonder what's next???


Nice collection! The watch on the right - what's the model?


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Back said:


> Nice collection! The watch on the right - what's the model?


Thanks, that's a CA0440-15


----------



## Paesy (Jun 2, 2013)

My Citizen Collection


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

...*AS2020-53E* _Calibre H461_


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

My latest eco-drive, AS4041. My collection has been without an ecodrive ever since I sold both my ecozilla and US nighthawk.


----------



## Eski (Feb 5, 2014)

ZASKAR36 said:


> My latest eco-drive, AS4041. My collection has been without an ecodrive ever since I sold both my ecozilla and US nighthawk.


I love this model. I've been stalking the titanium version for some time now!

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Eski said:


> I love this model. I've been stalking the titanium version for some time now!
> 
> Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


It's fantastic. The stainless is light to begin with and I would imagine the Titanium version will be so light you'll forget you have it on.

One thing to note on this model, the lug holes IMO are spaced too close to the watch case. So generally speaking, it doesn't work well with thick straps. It will scrap thick straps at the lug area. With that said, I've found that my panatime leather works well because the lug area of the strap is a little thinner than the actual strap itself.

Unfortunately, I was stubborn and wanted to try it with my chocolate Steinhart riveted pilot when I first received it. And now my nice Steinhart pilot strap has some scrapping near the lug area.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Paesy said:


> View attachment 1423127


This is a beauty


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

First venture into eco drives BM8180-03E








I put it on an Hirsch strap straight away.









Day date, accurate, legible, versatile it could be the only watch you would ever need. I was especially pleased that the second hand hits the minute markers bang on on such a cheap watch.








One drawback is the day date window which has similarities with the hands when viewed quickly. So not always great for quick time checks.









Number 2 BN0100-51E

Bargain (again) - very pleased with this watch - the looks and quality. Professional divers watch with a solid metal bracelet with a divers extension on it. Excellent legibility day and night with lume that lasts all night no problem. Currently a favourite - second hand hits that markers bang on - more or less. Signed crown is a nice touch at this price point.









































Finally I got the BM6400-00e after a lot of procrastination - despite the low price I could not really justify it when I already have the BM8180-03E. But it ticks a lot of boxes for me in terms of legibility, the lume filled markers and the overall styling of it. A casual but toolish watch with, dare I say it, a bit of an explorer vibe going on.

Bought it once but sent it back as the second hand did not hit the minute markers. In the end I wanted the watch so much I was trying to convince myself that I could live with it if the second hand was not hitting the markers but luckily when I bought it the second time all was well on that front.









On new strap

















I like the case shape

















Finally a group shot - this is one of those WIS "stages" isnt it ? I had just taken the picture then realised that I had just done something that a few years ago would have seemed a bit strange ie owning and then taking a picture of a group of watches with a common theme.


----------



## rem (Feb 4, 2011)

Accurate no frills reliable eco drive 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plose55 (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## TixTox (Jul 4, 2014)

I set these three a month ago with an atomic clock. The middle one is 2 seconds fast, the other two are three seconds fast.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## kluanghitam (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## HKL8683 (Nov 18, 2014)

Citizen BN0000-04H on a SS mesh bracelet with a diver's clasp from Strapcode:


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Ecozilla on Steinhart rubber


----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## yuv1611 (Jan 6, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------

